
Elon wins bet, finishing massive battery installation in 100 days - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/elon-musk-wins-bet-finishing-massive-battery-installation-in-100-days/
======
reyuzenfold
I mean, did anyone really doubt it?

